# x201 Lenovo integrated webcam

## boucleinfinie

Can't find the drivers for my x201 webcam. Knowing the vendor ID and device ID (17ef:4816) has helped very little. I can't find anything in the kernel or on the internet for drivers and I'd like to be pointed in the general direction of how to get them. 

Looking it up here only tells me that it's called Integrated Webcam.

http://www.linux-usb.org/usb.ids

Thanks for the help.

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

you should have a look at the uvcvideo driver in the kernel. According to the thinkwiki, this should work.

bb

----------

## boucleinfinie

 *bbgermany wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> you should have a look at the uvcvideo driver in the kernel. According to the thinkwiki, this should work.
> 
> bb

 

yeah, I have that one enabled. It's still not working. Sorry for the late reply, I've started college in the last bit and have been busy with other things. Thanks though.

----------

## swathe

I'm having the exact same issue. Same driver enabled in the kernel too

----------

